# Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...



## offense80 (26. September 2009)

... und würde mich eventuell gegen Unkostenbeteiigung (Spritgeld fürs Boot) mal mitnehmen? Ich dachte so an die Ecke Heiligen Hafen oder Lübeck oder so. Da ich aus Hamburg komme, wollte ich nicht ZU WEIT fahren smile. Würde mich über PN von euch freuen.

Petri Heil allen Boardies#h


----------



## sveni (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Hallo,
mich würde ja interessieren ob du auf diesem Weg eine Mitfahrgelegenheit gefunden hast. Da ich ca. 150 Km von der Ostseeküste entfernt wohne, hab ich auch überlegt auf diesem Weg Kontakte herzustellen. Meine Erfahrung mit den Kuttern war bislang nicht so toll. Immer viel Geld bezahlt und kaum Fisch gesehen.   


VG Sven


----------



## offense80 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Hi Sven,
nein es hat sich NIEMAND gemeldet der mich mitnehmen wollte. Schade, dachte eigentlich das sich hier der eine oder andere finden würde, denn wenn nicht hier,wo dann?
Auf den Kuttern ist momentan echt nicht viel los,viele untermaßige......

Gruß
Michael


----------



## co.dwave (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

hallo,

diesbezüglich scheint hier ein generelles kommunikationsproblem vorzuliegen. als einer der boardies hier mitfahrer für sein bootstouren suchte war ich wiederum der einzige der sich bei ihm als mitfahrer gemeldet hatte.

vlt handelt es sich aber auch um ein lokales problem im kieler/lübecker raum, denn da geht ja dorschmäßig wenn man so den allgemeinen meldungen glauben kann schon länger nicht so viel...

gruß
andré


----------



## sveni (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Mein Ziel war ja auch über das Board nette Menschen kennen zu lernen und sich einfach mal auszutauschen. Meine Erfahrungen auf den Kuttern: die Crew war nicht sehr gesprächig, nur wenns um Pilker verkaufen ging. Mitangler waren stark alkoholisiert so das Komunikation nicht mehr funktionierte. Der Preis in Warnemünde lag vor 2 Jahren bei 35 €. Nettoangelzeit 3h.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Moin Leute,
ich hatte hier kürzlich auch einen Mitfahrer für eine Angeltour mit meinem Boot ab Rerik gesucht. Da hatte sich auch niemand gemeldet. Ist schade aber so ist das halt.
Wenn man hier so einen Trööt einstellt muß man auch bedenken das,
die Boardies die das lesen aus der Nähe sein müssen und Zeit haben müssen und sie müssen die Anforderung der Fragestellung erfüllen.
In diesem Fall zum Beispiel hatte ich das Posting gelesen konnte aber den Wünschen nicht entsprechen denn, ich konnte das Wochenende selber nicht und ich fahre immer ab Rerik / Kägsdorf. Sehr selten fahre ich nach SH.
Ich will sagen, wenn man hier nach solchen Mitfahrgelegenheiten fragt muß es immer erst mal einer lesen, der muß dann ein Bot haben, an dem Tag Zeit haben und dann auch noch Platz für einen Mitfahrer haben. Das alles psst doch wirklich sehr selten zusammen.
Dennnoch solltet ihr ruhig jedes mal erneut fragen ob jemand Platz hat denn irgend wann wird das bestimmt mal klappen.


----------



## Klaus S. (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Ich hab es auch gelesen aber komme nicht aus der Ecke sondern aus den Kieler Raum. Dann ist es auch noch so das im Moment kaum Dorsch zu bekommen ist und ich somit des öfteren mal nach 1-2 Stunden wieder abbreche. Wenn ich nun aber einen Mitfahrer von Außerhalb habe kann ich das nicht. 
Längerfristig planen ist auch immer schlecht da man mit den Kleinbooten ja auch immer ein Auge auf den Wind haben muß.


----------



## schedi3 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

hallo leute 

Ich habe vor 5 wochen im board einen Mitfahrer gesucht der bei mir mit mitfahren könnte und es hat sich nur einer gemeldet und so haben wir uns verabredet und waren angeln auf der ostsee super tag gehabt.ich sage nochmal danke andre. Hatte ein bericht im board geschrieben


----------



## sveni (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Es ist schon nicht einfach alles unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Klar ist auch das sich ein Bootsbesitzer nicht ausschließlich nach seinen Gästen richtet, und wenn die Chemie nicht stimmt, kann man nichts machen. Wenns aber wie bei schedi past, ist es doch super. Vieleicht sollte man wirklich öfter nachfragen. Sollte jemand im Raum Rostock(50 KM) einen Mitfahrer suchen bitte bei mir melden.

VG aus F. am R.
Sveni


----------



## Reisender (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Und einer der findet ist doch immer Glücklich !!#6


----------



## jannisO (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Hallo Leute,
ab dem 11 Oktober bin ich mit meiner Familie in Scharbeutz. Natürlich wollt ich gern auch wieder ein zwei Tage fischen. Besitzt in der Ecke zufällig jemand ein Boot und hat Interesse mit mir raus zu fahren ? Natürlich ist es selbst verständlich für mich das ich mich an den anfallenden Kosten beteilige. Mein Zielfisch wäre Platte und Dorsch. Sollte jemand Interesse haben so kann er mich gern PM anschreiben.
Mario


----------



## offense80 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Klar hab ich ziemliche Einschränkungen gemacht bei meiner Frage ;-) ist ja auch kein Problem das sich niemand gemeldet hat. Aber das kann ich auch verstehen,den wie Meeresangler schon sagte, es muß halt alles passen. Und ich bin mir sicher,das wenn jemand gefahren wäre,dann hätte er sich 100% gemeldet. Dafür gibt es hier ja genug nette Leute. Bin echt froh das es das Anglerboard gibt.


----------



## offense80 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Aber man könnte DIESEN Tread ja allgemein für solche Verabredungen nutzen, falls es sowas hier noch nicht geben sollte.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*



offense80 schrieb:


> Aber man könnte DIESEN Tread ja allgemein für solche Verabredungen nutzen, falls es sowas hier noch nicht geben sollte.



So was gibt es schon, allerdings nicht nur Regional oder nur für die Ostsee. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=80


----------



## offense80 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Ok das stimmt, aber hier hätte man es ja eben genau für die Ostsee grins. War ja auch nur ne Idee, da ich gesehen hatte,das bei der "Mitangelvermittlung" nicht so viel los war. ;-))


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Sag mal @angelpaar, kann es sein das du ein Gewerblicher bist und nun Angst hast das dir durch solche Mitfahrgelegenheiten Kunden verloren gehen??? :m

Ich nehme gerne welche mit und wenn ich dann auch noch anteilmäßig Spritgeld bekomme ist doch alles OK. Verdienen tue ich mein Geld durch Arbeit...

Klar kostet solch Boot Kohle aber das machts doch auch wenn ich alleine fahre....


----------



## offense80 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*



angelpaar schrieb:


> toll die idee finde ich klasse ... so eine mitfahrgelegenheit ... heisst im klartext ... ich kaufe mir ein boot für einen neupreis von ca. 38.000 € zahle im jahr an unkosten liegeplatz motorenwartung ersatzteilen ausrüstung ca.1500 € oder mehr ... dann kommt jemand ... weil ich ja sonst keine freunde habe und der auf einem kutter nichts fängt ... der drückt mir am abend 20 € in die hand ... ich bin ja auch nur 30 seemeilen gefahren ... habe selber nicht geangelt und nur auf den fishfinder geklotzt ... verschwindet wortlos ... und meine frau und ich machen noch eine halbe stunde das boot sauber ... mal eine nett gemeinte frage ... wo lebt ihr? ... so dumm waren wir mal ... lach ... in dem fall bleibt das boot am steg ... die gesetzeslage mal ganz ausser acht gelassen ...



Ich glaube ganz ehrlich das KEINER der das hier liest was du gerade von dir gegeben hast, auch nur im entferntesten Lust hätte, bei dir noch mit zu fahren,selbst wenn DU ihm dafür Geld geben würdest. Du unterstellst hier Leuten die kein Boot haben und nur höflich nachfragen, ob sie jemand mitnehmen würde,das diese ungehobelte,geizige,wild um sich kotzende ***** wären. Und das in einem Ton, der hier absolut nicht angebracht ist. Das hättest du entweder für dich behalten sollen, oder vielleicht in einem normalen Ton rüberbringen sollen. 
Sollte es einen Preis für den peinlichsten Beitrag des Monats geben, liegts du sehr weit vorn, sorry.


----------



## micbrtls (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Nicht zu vergessen, der Sicherheitsaspekt: Ist ist immer sicherer, zu zweit auf einem Boot. Gehts einem mal richtig schlecht oder geht über Bord kann der zweite aushelfen!

Und: Wozu kauft man ein neues Boot für 38.000 €? Gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten. Die eine ist, man ist irgendwas in der Richtung Berufsangler oder man will protzen! Auch wenn ich das Geld hätte, so würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen, 38.000  Euronen für ein Boot zu latzen! Um das Geld netto auf der Hand zu haben,  gehen andere zwei Jahre arbeiten!

Wenn ich mal wieder nach Rügen fahre, werde ich gerne fragen, ob jemand mit Boot oben ist. Und nach meiner letzten Kuttertour werde ich bestimmt kaum noch mal einen solchen besteigen!


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Ja, nun fallt man über Tom her!
Ich kann seine Argumentation gut verstehen. Unter Kostenteilung muß man einfach etwas anderes verstehen, als unter Spritkostenteilung. Ich hatte einen ähnlichen Artikel geschrieben und wieder gelöscht, da ich mir die Debatte sparen wollte. Es ist aber trotztdem gut, das Tom das angesprochen hat. Er sprach ja überhaupt nicht von gewerblich. Das ist doch ein ganz anderer Touch. Die Kosten eines Bootes ergeben sich aus Betriebskosten wie Sprit, Service, Versicherung, Liegeplatz/Slippe und Abschreibung. Wenn ich das gewerblich machen wollte, müßte sicher eine Ansparung von Ersatzanschaffung und ein Lohn dabei draufkommen, der auch noch ausreicht um Kranken und Rentenversicherung zu zahlen. Also redet mal kein Blech. Ich sehe das genauso, wie Tom.
Gerade weil mein Boot bezahlt ist, muß ich doch nicht jemanden, den ich garnicht weiter kenne, für weniger mitnehmen, als es kostet. Freunde lade ich ein - das kostet dann garnichts..
Ein Boot für 38.000 ein Prestigeobjekt? Ich lach mich tot! Wollen wir mal beginnen zu rechnen? Schau dich mal in den Häfen um. Ein Boot, welches in der Lage ist wirklich Hochsee zu angeln ist nun mal keine Schüssel für das Flachwasser.

Offense
Tom unterstellt dir hier garnichts. Er hat seine Erfahrungen mitgeteilt und deine höfliche Anfrage in keiner Weise angegriffen. Er hat nur die andere Seite dargestellt. Das ist alles. Es mag ja auch sein, dass sich jemand für Sprit allein findet. Viele werden es nicht sein - viele die jetzt und auch auf die Anfragen hin immer schweigen.
Ich habe selbst schon einige hiert aus dem Board mitgenommen und sicher dabei nicht mein Boot davon zahlen können. Aber wir haben uns auf eine fairen Kostenanteil einigen können. Ich rede allerdings nur vom Schleppangeln und da läuft die Maschine 10 Stunden und mehr am Tag..


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Ihr könnt ja rechnen was ihr wollt, ihr habt auch Recht aber ich wäre froh hier einen Partner zu finden wenn mein geplanter Partner kurzfristig ausfällt.
Ich brauche einen Partner denn alleine fahre ich nicht und bevor ich bei geilem Wetter gar nicht los kann nehme ich lieber einen mit der sich an den Kosten beteiligt als zu Hause zu sitzen und durchs Fenster zu starren. Ist mir kürzlich ja pasiert und das war schxxxx. Mein Boot will ich dabei nicht bezahlt bekommen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Das meinte ich Ja, Jörg
Es gibt sicher Leute, die sich darauf einlassen. Allerdings wird mit dem, was Tom schrieb, nicht das Boot, sondern dessen Betriebskosten bezahlt.


----------



## offense80 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

@ Dolfin 
ich hatte auch nie geschrieben das ich NUR Benzingeld dazu geben würde. Man würde sich sicher irgendwie im Vorfeld einig werden. Nur er hätte vielleicht auch schreiben können das er es nicht mehr macht WEIL ihm das und das passiert ist, und nicht mit seiner Hochrechnung wie teuer alles war. Das er mal so einen Angler mitgenomen hat, tut mir ja nun leid, aber es müssen ja nicht alle so sein, und es klingt bei ihm so raus als wären alle so. Und dann zu fragen wo wir leben.....da spiegelt sich dann wieder was er oben mit seiner:....."neupreis von ca. 38.000 € zahle im jahr an unkosten liegeplatz motorenwartung ersatzteilen ausrüstung ca.1500 € oder mehr ... dann kommt jemand ... weil ich ja sonst keine freunde habe und der auf einem kutter nichts fängt" ... ausdrückt, und zwar das er was BESSERES ist als wir anderen Angler, die KEIN Boot haben und nach seiner Meinung auch keine Freunde. So ein arrogantes Auftreten hab ich hier noch nicht erlebt. Dann sollte er auf gut deutsch gesagt einfach die K..... halten und garnichts schreiben


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Hallo Offense,
ich glaube, du schießt hier ganz gewaltig übers Ziel hinaus. Wenn Tom bei seinen Gedanken soweit daneben liegen würde, wie du ihm vorwirfst, würdest du ja nicht so agressiv angehen. Er hat auch nicht dich angesprochen!
Etwas mehr Gelassenheit wäre angebracht. Wenn dieser Thread etwas bringen soll, dann doch bitte den Abgleich von Angebot und Nachfrage. Du selbst hast schließlich den Tröt über deine Anftrage selbst in eine allgemeine Diskussion hinausgestellt.


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Ich fahre mit den Boot raus zum nageln weils mir Spaß macht und nicht um meine Betriebskosten von anderen finanzieren zu lassen. Wenn einer natürlich seine Boote verchartet und davon leben muß siehts ganz anders aus. 
Es ging hier in der Anfrage doch eher drum ob einer mit seinen Privatboot zum Angeln rausfährt und noch einen Platz gegen einen Unkostenbeitrag frei hat. Um nicht mehr und nicht weniger... hier nun nach der Gesetzeslage zu rufen ist nun auch nicht die feine Art. 
Denke mal nicht das es mir Jemand verbieten kann einen AB-Bekannten unentgeltlich auf meinen Privatboot mitfahren zu lassen. Manche Privatboote sind Sicherheitstechnisch auch noch besser ausgestattet als so manches Leihboot.

Irgendwie driftet das alles hier ganz schön ab :m

Der Wind bläst nicht mehr so heftig... *geht ANGELN* #h


----------



## Heiko112 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit den Boot raus zum nageln weils mir Spaß macht




Na dann würde ich aber mit dir auch nicht rausfahren wollen. muahahahaa|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Macker (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Das Riecht nach Ferkelei. Aber hier Petzt bestimmt keiner.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## offense80 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit den Boot raus zum nageln weils mir Spaß macht und nicht um meine Betriebskosten von anderen finanzieren zu lassen. Wenn einer natürlich seine Boote verchartet und davon leben muß siehts ganz anders aus.
> Es ging hier in der Anfrage doch eher drum ob einer mit seinen Privatboot zum Angeln rausfährt und noch einen Platz gegen einen Unkostenbeitrag frei hat. Um nicht mehr und nicht weniger... hier nun nach der Gesetzeslage zu rufen ist nun auch nicht die feine Art.
> Denke mal nicht das es mir Jemand verbieten kann einen AB-Bekannten unentgeltlich auf meinen Privatboot mitfahren zu lassen. Manche Privatboote sind Sicherheitstechnisch auch noch besser ausgestattet als so manches Leihboot.
> 
> ...


   na da hast du ja schon einen riesen Schritt in Sachen Boardferkel gemacht lol...
aber zu deinem Posting #6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## offense80 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

@ Dolfin
da ich KEINE LUST habe, das dieser Tread geschlossen wird, werde ich mich jetzt nicht weiter dazu äußern,da du seine Meinung vertrittst und ich meine. Soll jeder von dem Beitrag denken was er möchte, und sich wieder auf das Wesentliche hier konzentrieren


----------



## Heiko112 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Naja da hier ja schon mehrere hinkende Vergleiche geschrieben wurden, haue ich mir auch mal einen Raus.

  Wenn mich ein Bekannter fragt ob ich ihm zum Flughafen fahren kann erzähle ich ihm auch nicht dass mein Auto 44.600 Euro gekostet hat und auch Versichert werden muss und Sprit braucht und Reifen hat und Bremsen usw.

  Der Threadersteller hat nach einem gefallen gefragt den er begleichen wollte und nicht nach einer Bootsbeteiligung.
  Aber schon Geil das Leute sich dann so anstellen und Heulen  was das Hobby so kostet.
  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Genau Offense,
ich glaube auch nicht, dass meine bisherigen Postings - und auch die von Tom - dazu führen könnten.
Klaus:
Du wirfst auch so einiges durcheinander. Was Tom meint, sind nicht seine Betriebskosten, sondern seine anteiligen Betriebskosten. Diese lassen sich auf entsprechend ausgestatteten Booten über die Jahresbetriebsstunden ganz fair ausrechnen. Nur darum gehts.


----------



## baltic25 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Ich sehe das auch so wie der Großteil hier...es soll Spass machen,und die kosten für den Tag müssen gedeckt sein...nicht mehr und nicht weniger.....aber wenn man damit Geldverdienen will,und das will angelpaar scheinbar, dann muß man es von der Kaufmännischen Seite so sehen wie er....

Aber entweder man hat das Geld übrig für so eine Anschaffung wenn man es als Hobby betreibt, oder man lässt es,denn das ein Boot mehr kostet als es einbringt ist ja wohl jedem klar und wie wir alle wissen ist unser Hobby numal ein sehr teueres....leider:c

Baltic25


----------



## Boendall (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit den Boot raus zum nageln weils mir Spaß macht und nicht um meine Betriebskosten von anderen finanzieren zu lassen.


 
Wui wo ist den nur der Ferkel Mod?


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

schon aus dem Grund von solchen unendlichen Diskussionen wie hier würde ich mir lieber einen Kumpel schnappen und ein Boot mieten.
Bei solche Preise wie hier kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen.
Wenn ich keine Freunde hätte die so etwas mitmachen, würde ich mir lieber eine Watthose kaufen und mich in die Brandung stellen.

Gruss Knurri


----------



## offense80 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Super Tipp Knurri, vielen Dank :m:m:m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Witzig, ob der Threadersteller nach der Ansage noch bei angelpaar mieten möchte??!


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*



offense80 schrieb:


> Super Tipp Knurri, vielen Dank :m:m:m



weiss jetzt nicht wie du das meinst.
Aber ich bin der Meinung dass diese Diskussion hier an einigen Stellen an deiner Frage in der Überschrift vorbei geht.
Für mich sieht es so aus als ob hier nur jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht um mal ein paar Stunden zu Angeln.
Für mich würde da eine Antwort wie folgt aussehen.
OK ich fahre dann und dann raus Sprit verbrauche ich in der Regel so und so viel und das teilen wir uns dann.
Hast du Lust oder nicht.

Gruss Knurri


----------



## offense80 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Wie jetzt???
|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:
Willst du sagen das es Angelpaar ist, die hinter der Adresse stecken???


----------



## offense80 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> weiss jetzt nicht wie du das meinst.



Ich meinte es ABSOLUT EHRLICH mit dem Danke schön! Sollte absolut nicht zweideutig klingen. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen


----------



## baltic25 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Bei solche Preise wie hier kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen.


 
da sind wir ja schon wieder beim Thema....Angelpaar sieht es von der kommerziellen Seite und das ist bei diesem Trööt hier fehl am Platze:mdenn hier wollen nur ein paar Gleichgesinnte durch Zweckgemeinschaften ihrem (teueren) Hobby nachgehen.....ohne finazielle hintergedanken....

aber davon mal abgesehen würde bei dem obengenannten Link niemals mieten,weil mir obengenannter schon oft durch solche komischen Statements aufgefallen ist....Ich mag das nicht wenn man versucht hier in so einem Board Geschäfte zu machen...dafür gibt es andere Plattformen#t

Ist nur meine Meinung

Gruß
Baltic25


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

was verstehst du jetzt nicht? ;+;+


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*



offense80 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt???
> |scardie:|scardie:|scardie:
> Willst du sagen das es Angelpaar ist, die hinter der Adresse stecken???


Geht grad der Scherz an mir vorbei oder meinst du das ernst?
Guckst du hier:http://www.ostseeangelclub.de/index.html


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*



baltic25 schrieb:


> da sind wir ja schon wieder beim Thema....Angelpaar sieht es von der kommerziellen Seite und das ist bei diesem Trööt hier fehl am Platze:mdenn hier wollen nur ein paar Gleichgesinnte durch Zweckgemeinschaften ihrem (teueren) Hobby nachgehen.....ohne finazielle hintergedanken....
> 
> aber davon mal abgesehen würde bei dem obengenannten Link niemals mieten,weil mir obengenannter schon oft durch solche komischen Statements aufgefallen ist....Ich mag das nicht wenn man versucht hier in so einem Board Geschäfte zu machen...dafür gibt es andere Plattformen#t
> 
> ...




Hatte nur dieses Beispiel gewählt da dieser Anbieter ja hier schon im Thema erwähnt wurde. 

Gruss Knurri


----------



## baltic25 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

das meine ich ja.....und deshalb finde ich es nicht gut wie Angelpaar sich hier äussert


----------



## offense80 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Geht grad der Scherz an mir vorbei oder meinst du das ernst?
> Guckst du hier:http://www.ostseeangelclub.de/index.html




Hatte mir die Seite erst nur mal so angesehen OHNE zu gucken wer dahintersteckt #q#q
War also kein Scherz
Aber nu bin ich belesener grins....aber der Tip mit solchen Vermietungen den Knurri gemacht hatte fand ich gut. Das er nun durch Zufall gerade DEN reingestellt hat, ist ja nicht weiter wild. Aber es gibt ja auch noch andere solche Vermietungen (oder Boardies die mal rausfahren und einen mitnehmen


----------



## Honeyball (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Also nee #d#d#d


Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit den Boot raus zum nageln weils mir Spaß macht














:vik:


----------



## offense80 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

… und was bitte heißt Unkostenbeteiligung bei Mitfahrgelegenheit ??? wie viel 30 € oder 40 € ? … würde mich interessieren …

Genau DAS hätte man vorher doch locker mit demjenigen klären können (und alles andere auch) der gesagt hätte-Hey, ich fahre am... raus, wenn du willst nehme ich dich mit.
Wenn derjenige dem das Boot gehört  z.B. auch aus der Umgebung kommt, hätte man ihn abholen können,dann hätte der schon mal keine Spritkosten fürs Auto. (das war jetzt nur ne Idee). Und wenn man dann noch Spritgeld zahlt für das Boot (kann man ja ausrechnen wie lange der Motor lief) sollte es für beide doch auch ok sein.


----------



## Janbr (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Klar kostet solch Boot Kohle aber das machts doch auch wenn ich alleine fahre....


 
Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt kostet dich das Boot sogar wenn du gar nicht fährst (Abschreibung, Versicherung, Unterhalt, Liegeplatz....)

Ich denke eine Boot verbraucht ganz ähnlich viel, egal ob 1 Person oder 2 Personen an Bord sind, denn der grösste Teil wird als Verlust durch den schlechten Wirkungsgrad eines Ottomotors, der schlechten Kraftübertragung der Schraube und die Fortbewegung des Bootes (nur das leere Boot meine ich) verbraucht.

Also würd ich mal rein überschlägig sagen, man kommt rein finanziell besser weg wenn man jemanden mitnimmt, auch wenn es nicht kostendeckend ist. Der Verlust wird halt geringer.

Aber wenn man das nur nach Kosten- Nutzen berechnet, muss man auch verdammt viel Fisch machen, dass sich ein Boot für 38.000 Euro + aller Overhead und varaibler Kosten trägt.

|kopfkrat Vielleicht ist das der grund warum ich kein Boot habe....

Gruss

Jan


----------



## noworkteam (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*



angelpaar schrieb:


> … und was bitte heißt Unkostenbeteiligung bei Mitfahrgelegenheit ??? …


 
Vielleicht einfach eine Kostenbeteiligung an den sowieso anfallenden Kosten, welche durch die Ausfahrt entstehen...

Weil er sucht ja eine Mitfahrtgelegenheit bei jemandem, der sowieso raus wollte, sprich den Diesel mit oder ohne ihn verbläst.... was ist denn daran so schwer??

Nach Deiner Kostenrechnung durch die betriebswirtschaftliche Brille würde sogar eine Mitfahrgelegenheit im KFZ zur Küste eine pralle Rechnung ergeben....nur:

Dann ist das keine Mitfahrgelegenheit mehr, sondern ein auf betriebwirtschaftlicher Gesamtkostenkalkulation aufgebautes Angebot zur Beförderung von A nach B , möglicherweise unter Berücksichtigung der AFA und und und.......

Gruß


----------



## Heiko112 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Soll heissen das wenn ich angeln fahre und mich der Tag für mich selbst nen Hunderter gekostet hätte dann sind 50 fällig ganz einfach.

Wenn der 50 gekostet hättet sind 25 fällig. So einfach ist das.

Da sind dann aber keine Kosten wie 
Liegeplatz
letzte Wartung
Lohn / Gehalt
Versicherung oder sowas mit drin.

Aber wohl Sprit fürs Boot und wenn ich ihm im Auto mitnehme auch der Sprit für`s Auto und wenn ich was weiss ich lebende Köderfische besorgt habe und die dann gerecht aufteile wegen meiner die Kosten auch noch.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Vielleicht einfach eine Kostenbeteiligung an den sowieso anfallenden Kosten, welche durch die Ausfahrt entstehen...
> 
> Weil er sucht ja eine Mitfahrtgelegenheit bei jemandem, der sowieso raus wollte, sprich den Diesel mit oder ohne ihn verbläst.... was ist denn daran so schwer??
> 
> ...


Eine völlig durchstrukturierte Ausssage zur Sache an sich!#6#6


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*



angelpaar schrieb:


> … und was bitte heißt Unkostenbeteiligung bei Mitfahrgelegenheit ??? wie viel 30 € oder 40 € ? … würde mich interessieren …



Das heißt für mich das er entweder was zum Sprit dazu gibt, die Würmer zahlt, mich beim nächsten AB-treffen mit Getränken freihält oder sonstwas... 

Wie ich schon sagte, die Kosten hab ich auch wenn ich alleine fahre. Das Einzigste was dazu kommt ist das ich bisschen mehr Sprit verbrauche aber sonst nichts.

Wenn man es Gewerblich betreibt muß man natürlich zusehen dass das Boot sich alleine trägt und der eine oder andere Euro hängenbleibt. *DAS* muß ich nicht und von daher kann man das überhaupt nicht miteinander vergleichen!!!!

@anglepaar ist nunmal Vercharterer und muß natürlich zusehen das die Kosten gedeckt werden. Von daher verstehe ich seinen Standpunkt voll und ganz. Nur hier gings nicht um Vercharterer sondern um die Anfrage nach einer privaten Mitfahrgelegenheit.

Wenn ich frage ob einer mit mit Angeln geht möchte ich auch nicht das sich zig Guides melden die damit ihr Geld verdienen.
Und mir nun auflisten was sie doch alles für Kosten haben wenn sie mit mir losziehen.

OT: Welcher Lümmel hat gepetzt???


----------



## offense80 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Das heißt für mich das er entweder was zum Sprit dazu gibt, die Würmer zahlt, mich beim nächsten AB-treffen mit Getränken freihält oder sonstwas...
> 
> Wie ich schon sagte, die Kosten hab ich auch wenn ich alleine fahre. Das Einzigste was dazu kommt ist das ich bisschen mehr Sprit verbrauche aber sonst nichts.
> 
> ...



|good:|good:|good:|good: das sind so ungefähr die Worte, die mir nicht eingefallen sind


----------



## offense80 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*



angelpaar schrieb:


> ... aber 8 std. trollingfischen geht mächtig auf den spritverbrauch ...


Da gebe ich dir absolut recht,da man da ja ne ganz schön große Strecke machst. Nur ich habe nie vom Trollingfischen gesprochen.|rolleyes


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Ich fahre nun schon 2 Jahre in der Kieler-Förde und bin bisher noch nie angehalten und kontrolliert worden. Vielleicht liegt es einfach an deinen Fahrstil das sie dich so häufig anhalten :m


----------



## lille pojken (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*



angelpaar schrieb:


> mal hier und da so einfach mitfahren ist kein problem ... aber jeder private bootsbesitzer sollte sich hüten das zu oft und im gleichen revier zu tun .


 
Hejsan

Und mit dieser aussage kann ich Tom nur recht geben,fahre selber nun schon ein paar Jahre vor Simrishamn!!!
Was meint ihr was da los ist wenn zur besten zeit ein nichtgewerblicher jeden tag ein anderes gesicht mit im Boot sitzen hat,da werden gerade die die ihre Brötchen mit solchen Fahrten verdienen muessen schnell mal etwas genauer!!!

Was auch nur zu verstehen ist,hatte auch schon den einen oder anderen Bordi mit bei mir aber da ist es so gelaufen wie Hans es auch schon beschrieben hat!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*



angelpaar schrieb:


> willst du mir was ... ...
> 
> ...aber ich weiß längst aus welcher richtung der wind bläst



Hmmm... das werd ich nun nicht mehr weiter kommentieren.

Irgendwie werde ich den Eindruck nicht los das du dich hier angegriffen fühlst.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Hey Leute,
nun geht euch doch nicht an die Gurgel. Klaus meinte das bestimt nur als Joke. 
Ich habe auch fast ständig andere Gesichter im Boot dabei und kontrolliert wurde ich noch nicht. Ich kann mir aber auch sehr gut vorstellen das das bei "euch Gewerblichen" da etwas anders ausschaut.

Zu diesem Thema haben wir jetzt mal hier im Bootsangeln ein Unterforum erstellt. Schaut es euch an und nutzt es. Viel Spaß. #h
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=154


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Denke auch das wir gut zurecht kommen würden... 

Hast wahrscheinlich auch den hier :m hinter meinen Posting übersehen. Es ist schon so wie Jörg schrieb... war nicht so ernst gemeint mit den Fahrstil. Dachte eigentlich das es durch den :m hier klar war.


----------



## offense80 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

:vik::vik::vik:Juchuuuuu:vik::vik::vik:
alle haben sich wieder lieb und keiner fühlt sich mehr auf den Schlips getreten 
Dann kann es ja jetzt weitergehen mit "Wer fährt nächste Woche....) #6

Petri Heil allen Boardis


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Küsse aber keine Männer...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Küsse aber keine Männer...



Ne sicher nicht, du fährst ja auch nur zum nageln auf die Ostsee.


----------



## guifri (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Ne sicher nicht, du fährst ja auch nur zum nageln auf die Ostsee.



habe von männern gehört, die sich gegenseitig küssen.

mein ding, wär´s nicht. 

aber das mit dem nageln auf´m boot wollte ich auch mal in erwägung ziehen, wenn mal wieder nix beißt. |rolleyes


----------



## Macker (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Ich glaube ich werde in der nächsten Saison mal vor Wentorf die Augen offen halten wer da wo Nagelt.#h
Gruß Jörg


----------



## guifri (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*



Macker schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde in der nächsten Saison mal vor Wentorf die Augen offen halten wer da wo Nagelt.#h
> Gruß Jörg



Bitte gib anschließend mal die Hot Spots durch |evil:|sagnix|engel:|rotwerden


----------



## Klaus S. (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Ihr seid doch alle doof :m


----------



## baltic25 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

ab sofort nur noch der "Nagelklaus":l


----------



## Klaus S. (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Noch sone Rübe.... :c


----------



## Janbr (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Hab mich ja schon geoutet, das ich kein Boot besitze (liegt wahrscheinlich am ausserordentlich schlechten Seezugang der Schweiz), aber ich hab folgendes in der SeeSpBootV gefunden:

§2 Satz 6. gewerbsmäßige Nutzung 

der Einsatz von Sportbooten für die Ausbildung zum Führen von Sportfahrzeugen oder für ähnliche Sport- und Freizeitzwecke, der auf Gewinnerzielung gerichtet ist, 

Das heisst doch für mich, wenn ich meine Umkosten durch die Passagiere decken lasse (also auch alle Fixkosten wie Liegeplatz etc. und die variablen Kosten wie Sprit) dann erziele ich keinen Gewinn und folglich handelt es sich dann auch nicht um eine gewerbliche Nutzung, ganz gleichgültig ob ich jeden Tag mit einem anderen Gast zum Angeln fahren. Das heisst im Klartext ich muss mich noch nicht einmal "beteiligen" an den Umkosten, sondern kann sie total auf die "Mitfahrer" umlegen.

Wie gesagt, bin da kein Spezialist, aber ich kenne ähnliche Regelungen bei Kleinflugzeugen und der nicht gewerblichen Nutzung.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## guifri (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

oh jetzt wird´s bürokratisch...ging doch lediglich um ne mitangelgelegenheit...

aber mir kam da soeben eine idee für die fastcash-ecke...

ein gewerbliches nagel-boot auf der ostsee macht bestimmt was her...:g


----------



## Klaus S. (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*



guifri schrieb:


> ein gewerbliches nagel-boot auf der ostsee macht bestimmt was her...:g



|krach:|krach:|krach:


----------



## Kaschi (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

*der auf Gewinnerzielung gerichtet ist,
*das is der punkt ob du gewinn machst is den egal aber du bekommst geld für deine dienste und die gehn einfach davon aus das keiner für umsonst arbeitet (haben sie ja auch recht)
Mfg Kaschi


----------



## caddel (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Kaschi wie jetzt ?

Ich kann doch auf meinem eigenen Schiff mitnehmen wen ich will. 
Ich nehme ja auch Tramper mit und bin kein Taxi-Unternehmen.

Das ist mir jetzt echt zu hoch.

Klar wenn ich Touren anbiete und das Boot gewerblich anbiete geht das alles klar, nur als reiner Privatmann??

Beispiel: Ich zieh nächste Woche in den gleichen Ort wie der Wohnort von Klaus. Jetzt frage ich ihn ob wir mal zusammen in See stechen wollen. Wenn er ja sagt, ist es doch vollkommen normal wenn ich ihm Geld gebe, was er ja noch nicht einmal verlangt.  Deswegen ist das doch noch lange nicht sein Gewerbe.

Hmm liebe Bootbesitzer, klärt mich als Laien doch mal auf.

Danke schon im Voraus.

Gruß#h
caddel


----------



## detlefb (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*



guifri schrieb:


> oh jetzt wird´s bürokratisch...ging doch lediglich um ne mitangelgelegenheit...



ist aber durchaus richtig.
Sobald es gewerblich wird kommen ganz schnell Gesetze und Verordnungen ins Spiel.
Siehe z.B.hier:
http://www.buzer.de/gesetz/351/


----------



## offense80 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Aber gewerblich ist es doch NUR, wenn ich dadurch meinen Lebensunterhalt finanziere oder eine größere Summe (die die entstehenden Ausgaben übersteigen=Gewinn) und das über einen längeren Zeitraum einstreiche. Wenn ich aber einen "Freund" mitnehme zum Angeln, würde dieser sicher keine "Unsummen" zahlen müssen, die auf ein gewerbsmäßiges Handeln schliessen lassen. Es dreht sich lediglich um die Spritkosten (bei dem einen oder anderen vielleicht auch um "Abnutzungsgebühr".


----------



## guifri (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

ich sage nur "Blaumilchkanal"


----------



## Janbr (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*



Kaschi schrieb:


> *der auf Gewinnerzielung gerichtet ist,*
> das is der punkt ob du gewinn machst is den egal aber du bekommst geld für deine dienste und die gehn einfach davon aus das keiner für umsonst arbeitet (haben sie ja auch recht)
> Mfg Kaschi


 
Wenn ich aber lediglich meine Spritkosten ersetzt bekomme (und darum ging es ja in diesem Post) kann dir keiner was, denn wenn ich lediglich einen Teil meiner Kosten durch andere decken lasse, dann kann ich keinen Gewinn erzielen, da die Kosten bereits im Ansatz den Erlös übersteigen. Und damit kann dir meiner Meinung nach niemand etwas, auch wenn du jeden Tag einen anderen Gast dabei hast. 

Auf Gewinnerzielung gerichtet, heisst nicht das du kein Geld verlangen darfst. Gewinn ist ganz klar definiert als Erlös - Kosten. Da gibt es nichts dran zu rütteln. Das heisst wenn mit meine Kosten ersetzt werden ist der Gewinn null, weil Erlös = Kosten ist. 

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Klaus S. (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Das sind doch nur Fahrgemeinschaften auf dem Wasser... wieviele Fahrgemeinschaften gibts zu Lande?? 

Es ging doch zu keiner Zeit dadrum mit den "Mitnehmen" Geld zu verdienen (außer von "angelpaar" da gewerblich und von daher verständlich) sondern um den Spaß zusammen zu *Angeln* (nicht nageln |supergri).


----------



## offense80 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Ich wollte mit meiner Frage NIE so eine Lawine lostreten lol. Finde es aber gut, das es mittlerweile wieder sehr sachlich manchmal auch erotisch (wegen nageln) zugeht 

Ich hoffe trotzdem, das sich hier noch die einen oder anderen "Mitfahrgelegenheiten" für "Nichtschiffsboardies" ergeben werden.


----------



## Klaus S. (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe trotzdem, das sich hier noch die einen oder anderen "Mitfahrgelegenheiten" für "Nichtschiffsboardies" ergeben werden.



Dafür gibts doch jetzt einen eigenen Thread #6#6#6

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=154


----------



## offense80 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Dafür gibts doch jetzt einen eigenen Thread #6#6#6
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=154




Sehr genial gemacht #r

Danke an Meeresangler_Schwerin :m:m


----------



## Klaus S. (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*



angelpaar schrieb:


> ... ein polizist fragte einen der mitfahrer "kann man die boote auch mieten"?
> worauf ein JA erfolgte ...



Dumm gelaufen... aber wenn du nicht vermietet hast dann hätte man das doch schnell aufklären können. Oder hast du doch vermietet?? Dann hast du eben nur Pech gehabt das du erwischt wurdest... 



> ... die zukunft wird zeigen ob es der richtige weg war ...


Wünsche dir immer volle Boote und das sie Abends wieder festgemacht werden können.


----------



## Janbr (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

@ Angeltom

Wahrscheinlich gibt es bei dir einige andere "Gewerbliche" die Ihr Geschäft beeinträchtigt sahen, als du ständig Angelfreunde mitgenommen hast. Da reicht dann ein kleiner anonymer Hinweis an die vom Wasserschutz (oder noch besser, man kennt sich...) Ich kenn diese Problematik bei Kleinflugzeugen. Ein Privatpilot darf, gegen Kostenersatz, "Passagiere" zu Rundflügen mitnehmen. Das wird natürlich gerne genutzt, weil beide Seiten gewinnen. Der Pilot kann Fliegen und "macht Stunden", die Passagiere kommen zu Ihrem günstigen Rundflug. Das klappt auf den meisten Flugplätzen, ausser auf denen, wo es gewerbliche Rundflugunternehmen gibt. Da werden die "privaten" oder die Vereine mit Kontrollen und "Nachfragen" nur so überzogen.....

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Hasseröder (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wer fährt nächste Woche mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee...*

Hallo !

Wollte auch mal mit dem eigenen Boot zum Angeln auf die Ostsee raus. Genauer gesagt zum Adlergrund auf Dorsch. Kann mir einer weiterhelfen und sagen wieweit es von Sassnitz aus dorthin ist ? Wieviel Km oder Meilen?  Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand gute Stellen nennen, wo ich mein Boot zu Wasser lassen kann. Nähe Sassnitz und Umgebung ist wohl das dichteste. Habe ein Trayler mit Sliphilfe. Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Ausflug mit dem eigenem Boot zum Adlergrund gemacht? Würde mich über eure Tips und Erfahrungen sehr freuen.


----------

